# Just a small sized truck I saw in my neighborhood today



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2007)

Yes its small sized..... if youre a giant!!!!!

This truck was transporting a 250 ton steam turbine from the Port of Los Angeles to a new power plant near Riverside. It was parked not to far from my house. Its only moved at nighttime as to not interfere with traffic.

The transporter uses two prime movers in a push pull configuration.

The "payload" is held in place by four "quadrants", each of which is an eight axle, 4 wheel/axle setup. That means there is 32 wheels per quadrant, 128 total for the truck.

These are the first set of pictures.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2007)

2nd set


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2007)

3rd set


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2007)

4th set


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2007)

5th set


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2007)

6th set


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 20, 2007)

Pretty big unit a pusher and a puller. Couldn't have gone very far bridges and power lines would be low


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> Pretty big unit a pusher and a puller. Couldn't have gone very far bridges and power lines would be low



It still had 30-40 miles to go.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 20, 2007)

Very detailed work sys.... Very thoughough...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2007)

an impressive series of shots but not of anything too special, what is special is seeing two steam engines with no more than 15hp between them pulling a 230 ton trailer up a 1 in 12 gradiant on a grass surface..........


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 21, 2007)

Pretty big I guess, but you should see some of our road trains down here.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 21, 2007)

Pretty cool Syscom. Nice shots.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2007)

Cool syscom, that is pretty damn big.

You should get some pics of them Wildcat.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 21, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> Pretty big I guess, but you should see some of our road trains down here.



But are those road trains a series of trailors in tow, or similar to this.... a single trailor with payload?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

Impressive. Steam engine destined for a powerplant?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry. Didn't read your post thoroughly.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> an impressive series of shots but not of anything too special, what is special is seeing two steam engines with no more than 15hp between them pulling a 230 ton trailer up a 1 in 12 gradiant on a grass surface..........



Its the torque that counts in towing, not so much the power...



Awesome truck...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 21, 2007)

Big mother.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2007)

I saw them move a 3 story house on my way to work graveyard shift back in the 80s. Took up five lanes and they had to turn every signal post parallel with the road and disconnect all wires. Quite the operation. I wondered how much that little jaunt must have cost.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 21, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> But are those road trains a series of trailors in tow, or similar to this.... a single trailor with payload?



They're a series of trailors, I can tell you from experiance these things are no fun to have coming at you in the opposite direction, especially when the rear trailors are "snaking" back and forth across the road!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2007)

Saw a whole show on those road trains. And they aren't speed sloths either. And you gotta love the cattle catcher on the front!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

cheddar cheese said:


> Its the torque that counts in towing, not so much the power...
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome truck...



i know it's just a lot of people say steam engines are useless of hail this as something that could only happen today- they could manage it 100 years ago with steam engines without any problem.........


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2007)

But a steam engine wouldnt have been able to do it for this job. Not only torque was needed, but also speed.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2007)

And comfort for the driver


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

hey they tow damn caravans behind them, damn they're comfy inside!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2007)

A regular automobile towing a caravan is bad enough, but a steam engine towing one is a sure fire way to road rage


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

but these are the most adorable little sheds on wheels you've ever seen they're very elegant and have proper wooden furnature and even wood burning stoves!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah well a Gypsy has to cook at some point


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 23, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

since when do Gypsies have steam engines  no these are working men with their families..........


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Do you Americans like large things?


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 27, 2007)

Just south of my place they are building the twin to the Tacoma Narrows Bridge (Galloping Gurdy). It requires to 100ton expansion joints that are made in Idaho. They trucked them 300 miles across the state on this beast. The number and configuration of the wheel bogies were deemed inadequate for the weight and subsequently had to be increased. Max speed: 10-12mph


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjIJmuXtIUU_


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 27, 2007)

Another "monster" truck!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2007)

Nah... we don't like big things.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 29, 2007)

but that isnt a truck thats used in general commerce, on public streets


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 30, 2007)

Who cares if it is or isn't, are you trying to take Lancs spot as the thread police?


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Its not a truck or truck trailer


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2007)

Your point being...

Every thread gets off topic and it finds its way back, besides you are not Lanc and therefore not the thread police!


----------



## Matt308 (May 1, 2007)

Somebody is going to have to take his spot. I have tried, but it grates upon me to have to perform duties that Lanc once assumed. However, I don't think Lanc is coming back on any frequent basis. Syscom, its all yours.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 2, 2007)

I don't think I have ever seen a Shell Truck like that before. Must have a big motor. And how does a Dump Truck towing six Dumpsters even navigate a city turn?


----------



## Njaco (May 2, 2007)

Cheez, didn't mean to attract the Thread Police! Joe2 asked if we like large things and I just threw in some pics. It hauls something, moves along a road and has seat belts.  

Here I'll stick to the thread:


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2007)




----------



## syscom3 (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (May 2, 2007)

I think you meant this one.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2007)

I know this is an old thread but just found this. Moving a Nuke sub in England.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 31, 2007)

GW Bush says there's no global warming. Hmmm, there even couldn't be with those ecologic vehicles, for sure.

Really. Having nothing against the USA - on the contrary - this is only possible in there!


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 31, 2007)

Pisis said:


> GW Bush says there's no global warming. Hmmm, there even couldn't be with those ecologic vehicles, for sure.
> 
> Really. Having nothing against the USA - on the contrary - this is only possible in there!



What in the world do you mean by that post?


----------



## Pisis (Jul 31, 2007)

You became more posts than I have!!! Grrrrr!!!!


----------



## Pisis (Jul 31, 2007)

Nothing really, just that you don't encounter this kinda size vehicle on EU highways too often. Now wonder where the global warming comes from...


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 31, 2007)

Pisis said:


> Nothing really, just that you don't encounter this kinda size vehicle on EU highways too often. Now wonder where the global warming comes from...



These trucks are seldom seen in the US. Only for huge loads too big to be transported by rail, or final destinations inaccessible to trains.

Now why do these trucks and trailers contribute to global warming?


----------



## Pisis (Aug 1, 2007)

> Now why do these trucks and trailers contribute to global warming?


All exhaust fumes do. The bigger car, the more of these toxines.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 1, 2007)

Pisis said:


> All exhaust fumes do. The bigger car, the more of these toxines.




Theyre moved by a single prime mover of 1000HP.

Big deal.


----------

